# Sore butt...



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

i posted this on kfs but anyone here have recommendation for ws tarpons? I got some serious pain in my butt...

i like the summitt seats but it was too expensive...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

You can get the Surf to summit Hot Seat pad for $30.00, you do not really need a back rest pad if you wear your PFD all the time. I have the back rest pad because I like the pouch it has on back.


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

I think the endurance seat cushion is pretty comfortable. Also, I found it makes a big difference if you can get out of the yak and stretch you legs for about 5 minutes. If I sit 3-4 hrs straight without taking a break to stretch I usually get sore.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks guys... maybe i'll just gain some weight and get a "natural" seat pad... i was out for about 3 hours and my butt was hurting...

I also mountain bike and maybe one of those shorts with pads might help...

just wondering, have you noticed accessories in KFS sells is higher in price than any other place? 

Where can I get a price quote for endurance and summitt hot pad other than KFS? Just want to know how much higher. Don't mind paying the extra by little bit because it is a very helpful site but don't want to give away an arm and a leg either...


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Check out Wild River Outfitters.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

is this it?


https://id285.securedata.net/kayaksportfishing/shopping/store_seats.htm


----------

